# Apple Cider Vinegar is working for me !



## nono

Today was the worst day I experienced since a couple of weeks now... I have been taking Apple cider vinegar since 2 weeks, 1 table spoon everyday... The smell wasnt gone for that period but I felt much better and the odor was reduced by atleast 50%...

but since 3-4 days I stopped taking apple cider vinegar, just to see the difference... And I have to tell you that was a huge mistake!!! I went to the university today and whole day the guy who was sitting next to me was browsing with his book to because of the smell (if you know what I mean)

for some reason my mind didnt wat to accept that I had candida or fungus, but now I'm 100% sure that candida is the reason of the smell...

since the beginning (2007) I knew that I didnt had anus issues and the smell wasnt comming frm my anus...

Because the smell always came whenever I was sitting, stressed, and from the left side... by example whenever I sit in the center in the university the guy who was sitting on the right side couldnt smell anything, but whoever sat next to me on the left side could smell the horrible odor...

can someone of u guys plzz tell me how many times and how you are taking ACV?? I was taking it only before going to bed, but now I'll start taking it more often a day to speed up the healing..; and plzz could you tell me what else is beneficial to eliminate candida??

thanks in advance 

and my excuses for bad english


----------



## thickthighs1

nono,

Start eating garlic or oregano oil,they are also antifungals and they will help get rid of the yeast.

I had yeast issues and i still fight with it..cant eat lots of sweet things.

It may take months to completely get rid of the smell,but the ACV and other antifungals will help.


----------



## nono

So do you also have the smell?



thickthighs1 said:


> nono,
> 
> Start eating garlic or oregano oil,they are also antifungals and they will help get rid of the yeast.
> 
> I had yeast issues and i still fight with it..cant eat lots of sweet things.
> 
> It may take months to completely get rid of the smell,but the ACV and other antifungals will help.


----------



## thickthighs1

I no longer have the poo smell..when i eat sugary things I smell for a couple days like trash..

Now i do not have the smell its been weeks since i had the cake..NO MORE FOR ME...its a shame I cant have cake,but i dont want to smell like trash


----------



## nono

no from the left side... and I'm pretty sure about it, it comes from my belly, and only from the left side, because whenever I sit next to 2 people, I almost dont get reactions from the guy sitting on the right hand of me, but whoever sits on the left side keeps his nose covoered and complains of bad smell...

I can't smell it myself, but I know there's an odor... usually whenever someone sitting on my left side complains of bad smell, the others can't smell it ( guy sitting on my right hand or anyone behind me )

now Its been a quite long time and almost everyone sat atleast once next to me on the left side, and everyone knows I smell bad... 



pengu said:


> your smell comes out of the right side of your body??


----------



## nono

Update:

Apple cider vinegar reduces the smell, but it still isn't a cure, I still get reactions,

I want to be cured ...

Please, please is there someone who can help me,

I'm having suicidal thoughts, I don't want to live anymore... everyday when I go to sleep I hope, I never wake up and die...


----------



## westr

nono said:


> Update:
> 
> Apple cider vinegar reduces the smell, but it still isn't a cure, I still get reactions,
> 
> I want to be cured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Please, please is there someone who can help me,
> 
> I'm having suicidal thoughts, I don't want to live anymore... everyday when I go to sleep I hope, I never wake up and die...


ar you currently on a strict low fodmap diet?


----------



## Dude with leaky gas

Just wanted to chime in on apple cider vinegar.

I actually bought the wrong one (distilled apple cider vinegar - basically without the good bacteria) but I've noticed positive changes. 
My gas is not as foul. Also it aids in digestion and my stools are "whole."

I have to get the organic apple cider vinegar but so far it's helping (though not 100%).


----------



## nono

pengu said:


> Did you have chronic constipation? If so you could have some compacted stool rotting on the left side of your intestine. Perhaps you have a small pocket where stool has found it's way in and is now festering. It's possible the smell could seep out. I don't know how but I believe anything's possible. Poke and prode that area and see if you feel anything. Or it could be that the smell is coming from your anus but goes to the left.


No, before having this horrible problem/disease I didn't have contipation at all, and even now I dont have it... I don't remember any day when I didnt have a bowel movement... maybe 1 or 2 times in my lifetime I didn't have a bowel movement for a day or two, but thats it...


----------



## nono

Actually I didnt have any problem at all... as a boy I was very thin, at school all boys were big and strong, I wanted to be like them...

Plz note tht back thn I was very young, I was only 14 years old

So I was very thin and didnt have any fat on my body, so I decided to gain weight (fat), (I prefered to be fat thn skinny)

So I searched on the internet how people get fat, and did all those things I should not have done for 3 years. (AND EVEN WITHOUT GAINING ANY WEIGHT!)

I started eating French fries 5 days in a week for 3 years ( Once as lunch and once just before sleeping and sometimes I even woke up like 2 am to have something to eat, and again it was junk food.)

I started having weight gainers (also before sleeping)

I started eating alot of food with alot of sugar

there was even a time when I couldnt remember when I ate anything else other thn junk..

so after 3 years of extremly unhealthy eating, I one day got extreamly boated in class... I couldnt stop the gas frm comming out of my anus... the first couple of days everyone laughed at me, and told me to stop farting... But after some time the bloating and flatulence went away, but the stink stayd with me till today 

I'm also sure that the smell has nothing to do with my colon, bcz I don't smell 24/7 like most of us do and my smell comes whenever I'm hungry or immidiatly after eating (its worse when I eat junk food), the smell comes within seconds and stays for about 3 hours.;

I have wasted alots of money on probiotics, which never worked for me, Now I'm sure the smell is bcz of an inflammation of my stomach, but the bad news is that there isnt any medicine to cure gastritis 



pengu said:


> Interesting.Most people had C before this problem started. What problems did you have then, if any at all


----------



## Maria Slan

whenever u hungry or after eating 3 hours are almost the time nono







. Mine also started with street food. hmm


----------



## nono

Yes, but when I eat junk food like french fries, or peanuts thn it comes directly within few seconds, like when the food reaches my stomach the smell comes thn...

thats why I'm sure it has nothing to do with my colon, or candida, I'm sure there is something with my stomach..; I think it is gastritis because I have read that junk foods and especially peanuts or any salty thing irritates the inflammation



Maria Slan said:


> whenever u hungry or after eating 3 hours are almost the time nono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mine also started with street food. hmm


----------



## Andrew Burow

I was smelly. It's awful - effects a lot of life. I was not convinced apple cider vinegar worked. I still take it just in case though.

What worked best for me was to fast. 
I needed to fast 3 days initially. Water only. Healed symptoms so was worth it. Tried lots of things so that was a huge breakthrough to at least find something that worked.

Some health specialist theorised food was rotting in my stomach. Rotten food smells. So cleaning it out with fasting solves it.

Eating lunch and one other meal keeps it solved - effectively a daily 16-18 hr fast.


----------

